# Lets see the GOOD and those BAD videos!



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Haha Rocky barely has bad days for riding but this is one of us cantering, this is in September, when I was first starting to get him on contact in the canter. He consistently does every time now! It's not very good in the beginning, and the wind is annoying so sorry for that!!


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

And this DEFINITELY isn't me... I hear this was a polo rider trying to jump this poor horse. ):


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ That poor guy has been bashed on pretty much every forum/chat room/ bulletin board that exists not to mention the 100+ comments of bashing on YouTube itself. I feel so bad for him even if he can't jump. He's a POLO rider. Not a JUMPER


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

^^^ that video doesn't work 

thanks for the videos guy!!! =) no one ever comments on my posts ahah!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Any more videos!!!!????

C'mon guys!!!!


----------



## horsexquad (Dec 24, 2009)

The Bad
YouTube - Horse Fall at SSF 11/08
The Good
YouTube - Mother's Day Horse Show 2009


----------



## horsexquad (Dec 24, 2009)

The Bad






The Good


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

That fall looked like it hurt! I hope you were okay!

The second video looked great though! nicely done!!!


----------



## horsexquad (Dec 24, 2009)

UnrealJumper said:


> That fall looked like it hurt! I hope you were okay!
> 
> The second video looked great though! nicely done!!!


yeah it didn't hurt then but the day after oh boy haha
the night before i pony refused and i fell on a poll huge bruise on my side and all, so i was just happy i landed on my other side the next day, it just hurt to sit the next day because i couldn't lean on either side! haha

if you like the videos, PLEASE subscribe to my youtube


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

horsexquad said:


> yeah it didn't hurt then but the day after oh boy haha
> the night before i pony refused and i fell on a poll huge bruise on my side and all, so i was just happy i landed on my other side the next day, it just hurt to sit the next day because i couldn't lean on either side! haha
> 
> if you like the videos, PLEASE subscribe to my youtube


oh my ouch!!!!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness! That one with the polo rider jumping! I have never seen anything like that. You know he must be a great rider because he does not fall off at all, he stays balanced through all the turns and stuff too. He is just a TERRIBLE jumper! How could he have not fallen off! That horse is a saint! If I was that horse I would have bucked him off in a heartbeat.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

This is a really good one...






Metropolitan Mounted Police at Olympia


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

^^^ omgggg thats awesome!!!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't have any vids of me, but I always cringe at barrel racing ones; I swear, some barrel riders kick so much it's like they are going to fly away, and they keep whipping their butts too; it's so annoying, and poor horsemanship...come on, your horse is already trying his heart out for you, don't keep flapping his sides or his rump like that!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> I don't have any vids of me, but I always cringe at barrel racing ones; I swear, some barrel riders kick so much it's like they are going to fly away, and they keep whipping their butts too; it's so annoying, and poor horsemanship...come on, your horse is already trying his heart out for you, don't keep flapping his sides or his rump like that!


I know what you mean! I see how people barrel race and I mean I barrel race too, but I avoid doing those things because: for 1- it looks funny & 2- what's the need to flap your legs if your horse is moving? I mean squeeze, but don't flap!


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

My mother lunging Dougster over a single pole for the first time. Not drastically bad or good. Haha. The canter at the start wasn't intentional. And either was the hairy moment at the end. xD






Aaaand, a video of Dougie with his progress after owning him for 4 months.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Holy buckets, I love the Police Mounted one!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

Horse Poor said:


> This is a really good one...
> 
> YouTube - Metropolitan Mounted Police at Olympia
> 
> Metropolitan Mounted Police at Olympia


OMG! that is amazing!


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12 (Dec 30, 2009)

EventingIsLovee said:


> And this DEFINITELY isn't me... I hear this was a polo rider trying to jump this poor horse. ):
> 
> YouTube - andarilho, critérios 2009


I didnt know i was physically possible for someone to jump that badly!:?
Its horrifying!


----------

